# Craftsman Lawn Tractor will not start



## butterfly7171 (May 15, 2011)

I have a Craftsman Lawn tractor Model #917.270850. I am having probems starting it. I have done the following:

Replaced battery
replaced spark plugs
replaced air filter
replaced fuel filter
changed oil
replaced starter 
replaced solenoid

the first problem I was having was that the ignition switch would not always start the engine and then I would have to play with it to get it to turn over. I have not replaced the ignition switch.

Then, the other day I turned it off and the fly wheel kept turning on it's own for a few minutes. Started having more problems getting it to turn over.

Then, I ran out of gas while the tractor was on an incline. I filled up the gas and now it will not start at all. It attempts to turn over with not success. After a few tries it just clicks as if draining the battery.

I just tried the solenoid today and that did not change anything. But, I am not at all positive I have the solenoid installed properly. It is a different part than the one I had in there originally. 

I really don't have the money to call Sears and spend possibly hundreds of dollars to fix this tractor. 

I know that I need to drain the gas and replace it as it may be a problem with the gas, but before I do that I thought someone might have any other suggestions???

Thanks for you help.

Suzanne


----------



## lemuzz (Oct 20, 2007)

as you have recently run out of fuel, it is possible that dirt was sucked into the carburettor jets. If so, and it would be a good place to start anyway to check these jets. If you have to remove any adjusting screws to do this, close the screw, counting the exact number of turns, before removing them. it makes life easier when re-assembling. Remove the jets one by one, hold them up to the light and visually check them Blow the jets out either with compressed air or better still with a small plastic tube using your mouth. It helps to blow and hold the palm of your hand to collect any debris so you know if you have found the problem. replace each one as you finish and move on to the next Another possible reason is the flywheel may have moved on the soft key allowing the timing to be altered. They use a soft key which while looking ok can be slightly distorted after hitting an object with the blade putting the timing out. You will need a flywheel puller to safetly remove the flywheel. Take care if you remove this as you can easily damage the thread on the crankshaft if you hit the end with a hammer. put the nut on before gently tapping with a hammer and a block of wood. Crankshafts have been known to snap at the base of the thread.


----------



## capndavid2001 (May 24, 2011)

Sounds as if you may have a couple problems. I would start with a fresh battery or place a battery charger on the battery overnight. Be sure the battery water level is correct also. If the engine will spin up nice after the charging than I would suspect that since the flywheel was free wheeling that you have busted the soft key that positions the flywheel on the crankshaft for timing purposes. 
Also you can remove the fuel line from the carburator to verify fuel is getting to the carb bowl. If the tractor has sat idle and not started for a long period of time the gas in the bowl will varnish and plug the jets.


----------

